# Ilmo mil thousand tuhat



## Hakro

Pianpa tulitkin tonnisarjaan. Sitä pitää juhlia!

Felicitaciones!


----------



## jester.

* Sydämelliset onnittelut! *​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Ilmo!!!  Me alegran mucho tus 1.000 aportes porque eres un forero muy inteligente, muy culto y muy amable.  

Aprendo mucho al leer tus aportes.  Te felicito por tu excelente dominio del español.  Te expresas como un nativo.

Recibe un saludo lleno de afecto desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## heidita

Ilmo, ya me gustaría, ya, felicitarte en tu idom... a ver si me pongo en ello...la próxima vez será.
Por el momento recibe un saludo y una felicitación.

HERZLICHEN GLÚCKWUNSCH.


----------



## Mei

Felicidades Ilmo 

Mei


----------



## Ilmo

Kiitos, *Hakro*, sampanjasta, gracias por el champán, thanks for the champagne.

*Jester*, your Finnish is as correct as always, thanks for the nice words and especially for your beautiful smile!

Ya estoy ruborizándome como un escolar, querida *Soledad*, por tus elogios francamente dicho superfluos. Afortunadamente no mencionaste la edad del nativo con el cual comparaste mi dominio del castellano. A las calidades que listaste (inteligente, culto, amable) aun podrías añadir "gentil" y "perezoso", tal vez además "demasiado modesto".

Vielen Danken, *Heidita. *Ich habe während acht Jahren Deutsch in de Schule studiert, aber es was seit sechzig Jahren und ich habe alles vergessen. Ich möchte gern dich helfen, um die Finnische Sprache zu lernen.

Y *Mei*, ya me sorprendiste con tu mensaje privado, fuiste la primera que se dio cuenta que yo había sobrepasado mi primer millar (nota, amigos con menor conocimiento de castellano, un millar no es lo mismo que un millardo).

Gracias a *todos foreros* que han participado en los mismos hilos que yo  - gracias a vosotros/ustedes él quién ha mejorado más su habilidad tanto en español como en inglés ha sido yo mismo.


----------



## jester.

Ilmo said:


> *Jester*, your Finnish is as correct as always, thanks for the nice words and especially for your beautiful smile!



Well, maybe I should inform you that my Finnish is non-existent, but thanks anyway.


----------



## lazarus1907

Mi más sincera enhorabuena. Es un placer tener a gente tan agradable y puesta en este foro.

Se te ve poco por la sección de español últimamente, por cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

Thank you for your contributions to the forum; they are always appreciated.

Congratulations.


----------



## Ilmo

Muchas gracias, *Lazarus*, por las palabras amables. Sin embargo, mi resultado es muy modesto comparado con el tuyo, alcanzado en un período mucho más corto. Así que mis felicitaciones a ti - naturalmente tengo que visitar tu hilo propio.
Tal vez no me hayas visto en los foros tan a menudo por dos razones. El verano pasado estuve obligado a pasar varias semanas dentro de las paredes de un hospital, y desgraciadamente todavía no tienen conexión de banda ancha, aunque tenía un computador conmigo. Otra razón es que suelo elegir preguntas que todavía no han obtenido ninguna respuesta, y muy pronto, después de contestar, me doy cuenta que estoy en el foro de Terminología Especializada - puesto que favorezco preguntas técnicas.

You are welcome, *Elroy*, and of course I'm glad for any appreciation. But I admit with humility, that despite of my best intentions sometimes my axe hits a stone instead of the log aimed. I beg the pardon of all the forum users for these deplorable mishaps.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Many thanks and congratulations, Ilmo!  The forum wouldn't be the same without you!

Whenever I tried to light the thousand candles on this, the first ones went out before I had time to light the last ones ..... sorry!

warm thanks,
Chaska


----------



## Ilmo

What a millenary cake, *Chaska*, even without the candles burning! Actually, both of us, you and me, have our northern lights to solemnize this important happening almost in the middle of our quasipolar eternal night. Let's bring the enlightenment to the lower latitudes! Our  mission must go on!
Thanks to you for remembering!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

¡Felicitaciones Ilmo! 
Gracias por tus 1000 aportes.


----------



## Ilmo

No hay de que, *Luis*, pues no ha sido éxito cada una de mis contribuciones. Siempre trato de dar en la conversación la mejor parte de mí, aunque de vez en cuando cometo errores a causa de mi insuficiente dominio del castellano.


----------



## roxcyn

Estoy feliz que llegues a postear 1000 mensajes , ¡felicitaciones!


----------



## frida-nc

My felicitations, as well, Ilmo, for your messages full of thought and care.
frida


----------



## Ilmo

Gracias, *roxcyn*, thanks, *frida*, I would had never guessed that I had so many friends.


----------



## fenixpollo

Ilmo,
I appreciate your participation and collaboration because you treat everyone in the forum according to the Golden Rule... and since you treat everyone like friends, you have ended up with a lot of friends! 

*Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Mi querido Ilmo...

Como decimos por aca MAS VALE TARDE QUE NUNCA... así que muchísimas felicidades por tus primeros 1,000 posts.

Y sólo para reiterarte lo que ya sabes... eres un hombre excepcionalmente culto, amable, educado y maravilloso.
Gracias por todo... pero sobre todo por ser mi amigo.

Tu Lulú
P.D. No te sonrojes


----------



## Ilmo

Thanks, *fenixpollo*, gracias, *Lulú*, no puedo concebir otro comportamiento que ruborizarme ante tal efusivo elogio. I have to confess that I'm here for pure egoistic reasons - I wanted to improve my Spanish. Pero bastante pronto me di cuenta que, en vez de preguntar yo mismo, estaba contestando a las preguntas de otros, utilizando la experiencia y los conocimientos acumulados en mi profesión. I found out soon that actually I hadn't such need to ask questions myself, because in many cases they had been already answered in previous threads and/or I learned quickly how to find the correct solution to difficult problems.
And I have enjoyed almost every minute that I've spent on these forums.
Thanks to everybody - let's continue our fruitful an/or benefial hobby.


----------



## Eugin

Ilmo said:


> Siempre trato de dar en la conversación la mejor parte de mí, aunque de vez en cuando cometo errores a causa de mi insuficiente dominio del castellano.


 
Ilmo, creo que nunca nos hemos encontrado por aquí, pero siempre me genera una inmensa admiración las personas que dominan (y con tanto nivel) tantos idiomas, y tú eres uno de esas escasas personalidades que logran alcanzar ese nivel. ¡Por ese motivo, quise saludarte y felicitarte!!! 

Por favor, quítate de la cabeza la idea de que tienes un "insuficiente dominio del castellano"; ojalá yo pudiera dominar el inglés de la manera que dominas tú el español, así que, _colega_ (  ), *Muchas Felicidades* en tu primer milestone y felicitaciones por tan buen "dominio" de tantos idiomas!!!! *Ilmo Rocks*!!! 

Un abrazo,
P.S. (I hope you have already recovered from your health issue....  )


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations, Ilmo - and many thanks for your clever posts and helpful explanations! 
Kiitos.


----------



## Ilmo

Gracias, *Eugin* and *Etcetera*, y como ya podéis constatar, he comenzado el segundo millar (qué palabra hermosa, casi como un millardo) a una velocidad vertiginosa.
Aparentemente no nos hemos tropezado en los hilos, Eugin, puesto que después de tus contribuciones no haya habido nada de añadir. Pero siempre he leído tus posts - y en general he preferido opinar exactamente como tú.
And my dear Etcetera - also my wife mentions often "my helpful explanations"  - but not in as friendly tone as you!


----------

